# Can't take it anymore



## Slimmm (Jun 4, 2007)

I've been struggling with digestive problems all of my life. I'm IBS-C and also have severe bloating. I remember when someone asked me if I was pregnant in the 3rd grade. I am tiny, weigh 100 lbs, but look 7 months pregnant. I have tried EVERY diet and elimination plan over the last 20 yrs - from anti-candida to low carb to low glycemic to low fat. Nothing has helped except for the period that I ate like a bird when first diagnosed. I just can't live like that and right now I'm truly just sick and tired of the whole thing. I'm glad that my Zelmac will be arriving in about 1 1/2 weeks. At least that helped with the C, even if it didn't cure the bloating. When I'm so out of touch with my body and what it feels like to be normal, like right now, I don't even care anymore. I made an appt with a naturopath, but know that she'll just put me on a restrictive elimination food plan, and I don't have the patience for it after all of these years. I can't even get to the gym because I'm so bloated. Also, when I'm this way, all I think about is food and how deprived I am. I have a business to run, a family, but find it difficult to concentrate.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

Slimmm,I hear your pain and struggle. A naturopath will probably recommend a cleansing program which will be a great start. I personally did do the "colonix" cleanse which helped eliminate my constipation, bloating, hemorrhoids and it actually helped keep my IBS under control. I did change my eating habits as well. DON'T GIVE UP! Just know that we are here to support you and know that you will make it through all this and find the solution that is right for you. For me it was starting with the cleanse and making gradual changes with my eating habits. It is a gradual process that will make a huge difference in your life as it did for me. Let me know how your doing.


----------



## Slimmm (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Goldiestar,I have been using Bowtrol colon cleanser for about a week and I am feeling better (only as of yesterday). The bloating is better. I just wonder what will happen when I stop using the product. I am concerned about it becoming habit forming, so I'm glad that I'll be seeing a naturopath next week. For now, it works and I can breathe again, literally! Thank you for your support.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

Slimmm said:


> Hi Goldiestar,I have been using Bowtrol colon cleanser for about a week and I am feeling better (only as of yesterday). The bloating is better. I just wonder what will happen when I stop using the product. I am concerned about it becoming habit forming, so I'm glad that I'll be seeing a naturopath next week. For now, it works and I can breathe again, literally! Thank you for your support.


I am glad to hear you are going to see a naturopath. I know it all can be frustrating and daunting but you will find what works for you. Diet is so key and that will definately help keep thing moving along. So be patient and it will all be good. Stay in touch and keep us informed.


----------

